# lifting the brute to work on it



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

Had to change the rear seal but I didn't feel like crawling under it so this is what I did.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Lmao you really don't want to be crouched over at all huh!!??


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol nice!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Thats how we do:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Makes me want a forklift. I wonder if I could justify this to the wife, LoL!!!


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

SuperATV said:


> Thats how we do:


 I was wating for a youtube video with a guy and four rachet straps...LOL


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Just hope a line doesn't burst. There's no safety's on a forklift to prevent the load from coming down.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

we got some high truck jack stands I could put under it I suppose. It sure is nice to work at eye level though. I suppose I could've used the car hoist but i don't know if it'd work as easy


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

todbnla said:


> I was wating for a youtube video with a guy and four rachet straps...LOL



hey dont hate that what i have to do in my shed sometimes, lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

We hid a guys 300 at the store with the lift one day. Good practical joke. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh great. I see more warning stickers in our future.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Big D said:


> Oh great. I see more warning stickers in our future.


Lmbo just got this. Good one!





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> hey dont hate that what i have to do in my shed sometimes, lol


Just messing, I actually did mine with 2 straps! LOL


----------

